# Fall Double Points



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

Is this an annual promo (fall double pts.), in case I wanted to plan on racking up points in the future? Are there any annual promos you can count on & where could I find a list?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

No guarantees, but does seem to happen often!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> No guarantees, but does seem to happen often!



I guess that means you would have to sign up each year. I didn't even know about this promo until I got back from my X-Country trip (Sept 11). I would have racked up over 8k pts. instead of 4k! <_<


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I guess that means you would have to sign up each year. I didn't even know about this promo until I got back from my X-Country trip (Sept 11). I would have racked up over 8k pts. instead of 4k! <_<


Actually no!  IIRC, this double point promotion runs Sept 15 to Dec 15. And yes, you do have to register each time.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that means you would have to sign up each year. I didn't even know about this promo until I got back from my X-Country trip (Sept 11). I would have racked up over 8k pts. instead of 4k! <_<
> ...



What I meant to say was, had I known, I would have delayed the trip a couple of weeks!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> What I meant to say was, had I known, I would have delayed the trip a couple of weeks!


Now you have a reason to do it again in November!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant to say was, had I known, I would have delayed the trip a couple of weeks!
> ...



You own an Amtrak Travel Agency, don't ya? B)

Reason - yes, Funds - no!!!!


----------

